# Starting a cabinetmaking business?



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am thinking about starting a cabinetmaking business since I dont have a job, I would like to start with small cabinets, like bookcases, bathroom vanities, computer deskes, & entertainment centers. I am wondering how would I go about getting business, and what the risks invole? I have my own tools from a unisaw to ras, to nail guns. I Just dont have any materials. I would have to use my dad station wagon to deliver the cabinets.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

If you are passionate about this and have thought it all the way through, I do not see this as being a bad idea. Though you have some obstacles (no truck to deliver, probable lack of startup funds) they can be overcome. 

If you partake this route, you must view this as a business and not a hobby or thing to do for now. I would suggest starting out by telling everyone in your "inner circle" about your new venture. By doing this hopefully you will land a few small projects that are within your capability. Then, you can begin taking photos of your recent projects and develop a small portfolio of projects that you can show potential projects. 

Read everything that you can find about marketing and sales, including all the threads on CT about sales and marketing. Start slow and deliver as promised and DEDICATE yourself to learning sales and marketing. 

I believe this a good way to start on your own and develop both business and technical skills. Good luck with your new venture and work your ass off to make it succeed.


----------



## john elliott (Oct 23, 2005)

There's no doubt that getting the work is a lot harder than actually doing it!

BC's advice above is very good. Get the word out through your own circle of friends and acquaintances, never miss an opportunity to tell people what you do, get some business cards printed which include a picture of something you have built, and grow the business organically.

Be wary of taking on jobs that are outside your skill set. Stretching yourself a little with each job is OK, good even, but taking a big jump in one go is dubious if there is a customer involved.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Your not working.....Go for it..:thumbsup: better to be doing something being productive and setting some goals... your not making money and you have a dream.... well.. do it! :thumbup: You have to start somewhere..





B,:thumbsup:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jason-F (Jul 4, 2009)

OK... watch this first. CLICK ME

Then start looking for clients. The cheapest way to do this is place a AD on Craigs list to guage interest/ take orders. Also phone everyone and let them know the shop has opened for buisness. 


Remember "*Nothing Happens Till You Sell Something"*


----------



## john elliott (Oct 23, 2005)

Jason-F said:


> OK... watch this first. CLICK ME


That was absolutely superb. Thanks


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

JasonF, thats a cool video.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck with this. I think we need more people that can build cabinets and whatnot. I've seem plenty of "high end" cabinets like seimatic and baulthaup and all they are made of is some bull**** particleboard with a shiny finish. I love the way handmade cabinets look and feel. Just more solid imo.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

That is a really funny video.
You said that you want to start small with entertainment centers, built in and book cases. I saw a guy at the home show he built a desk and some bookcases and used that as his display. He sat behind the desk and people came up to look at his portfolio. I thought that was a good idea.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

A market for a product or service always exists and the market is never the problem.:thumbsup:

The problem will always lie within the business owner.


Marketing costs money....Period!

Your name needs to be in front of people 24/7. It doesn't matter how you go about it or what marketing vehicles you use...... you just need to be in front of people.

Lets not complicate the marketing process though, it's really very simple.:thumbsup:

Think of it like google. When you google electrician for example obviously you need to be on the front page. It's even better when your number ONE.

The human thought process is no different, it's just like google. If I walk down the street and ask 20 people "Who is the main electrician around these parts" what would they say? The first thing that happens is they start thinking and remembering names that have been repeated and the more a name is repeated the more it takes center stage in there heads. I may get different answers but I will ALWAYS get similar answers. And like google somebody will be mentioned more times than the rest. The guy that gets mentioned the most has very effective marketing. You want to be that guy, you want to be in front of peoples memory banks. 

How many people do you know? I mean on a personal level? I'm willing to bet if you sit down and really give it some thought you probably know more people than you think. 

So lets say you know 50 people really well. If your a nice guy and they look at you as a friend I'm willing to bet they would enjoy helping you. 

Now what if you ask these 50 people to find 3 people to help you? Everybody has 3 relatives in town, that's a given.

So now we have 150 people that would help you right?

Go out and have 150 signs made and stick them in the yards of these people. It wont take long and you will have market saturation assuming you don't live in a town of 5,000,000 people.

We are not done yet however.

Now go meet people you don't know, but make sure they live on a 4 way stop at busy intersections. See if you can find 20 of these people. Four way intersections, if chosen well, can have serious traffic. If 300 cars a day pass buy and you have 20 intersections you now have 6000 cars a day looking at your sign. That's a total of 180,000 cars in a month. How many of these cars have passengers? You see this number is the bare minimum.

To poke a sign in a strangers yard is very easy to do. You simple walk up and ask them if they could help you start your business. Most people will say yes if you are genuine and thoughtful....and you don't have to pay them. People enjoy helping other people.:thumbsup:

I did this when I started and it works so well you will be shocked. You have to make sure you company logo and name is simple, easy to remember, and very clear.....it has to be readable. 

I didn't buy my signs, I made my own. I own a full blown silkscreening set-up where I can produce about 12 signs a minute.

Good luck

Mike


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks guys! We all have to start somewhere!


----------



## Greg P (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow that video hurt. I didn't even see the camera when I was on that appointment.



Jason-F said:


> OK... watch this first. CLICK ME
> 
> Then start looking for clients. The cheapest way to do this is place a AD on Craigs list to guage interest/ take orders. Also phone everyone and let them know the shop has opened for buisness.
> 
> ...


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

A friend sent me those videos last week. They would have been funnier if they weren't so true, But desperation is clouding my judgement. An instructor at college told me that ,if you are getting 4 out of 5 jobs, you are not charging enough.
Good luck with your venture.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

So, any steps taken towards starting your new venture???


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Not yet, got to get some part time income coming in first.


----------

